# Rücken-Protektor



## ForestRider2020 (30. Januar 2020)

Servus Leute,

Ich fahre aktuell ein Enduro (Canyon Strive). Ich bin auf der Suche an einem Rückenprotektor / einer Protektorenweste. Bin nicht so der Bikepark Typ, ich fahre ehr Trails. Da man bei vielen Trails hochpedalieren muss, sollte der Protektor auch luftig sein (Wenn man ihn aufgrund der Wärme nicht trägt nützt er einem auch nichts). Am liebsten fahre ich Trails mit Steinen und Wurzeln z. B Canadian und Borderline (Freiburg im Breisgau). Ich fahre auch kleinere Sprünge und Geländeabsätze, jedoch liegt der Fokus nicht auf dem Bikepark. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Protektor.  Aktuell habe ich drei verschiedene Modelle von Poc im Auge. Allerdings bin auch für andere Marken offen. Gerne könnt mir auch eure Eigenen Erfahrungen schildern.

Hier die Poc Protektoren:

1. https://www.pocsports.com/eu/vpd-system-torso/20396.html?dwvar_20396_color=Uranium Black&cgid=mtb-back-protection#start=1

2. https://www.pocsports.com/eu/spine-..._color=Black&cgid=mtb-back-protection#start=1  (Protektorweste Level 2)

3. https://www.pocsports.com/eu/spine-vpd-air-vest/20450.html?dwvar_20450_color=Uranium Black&cgid=mtb-back-protection#start=1 (Protektorweste Level 1)

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
ForestRider


----------



## MDubiedMTB (1. Februar 2020)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Irgendwie ist es aber schwierig Infos oder Tests über das System Torso zu bekommen, welches mich reizt. Dazu gibt es hier auch nen nur kurzen thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (1. Februar 2020)

was genau spricht für das system Torso, außer dass es teuer ist, scheiße aussieht und nur Level 1 schafft?

Fährst du mit Rucksack? dann ist ein protektor im Rucksack naheliegend.
Möchtest du die Arme auch abdecken?
Wie schwer/warm darf der Protektor maximal sein?

ich würde mir mal den hier angucken: https://www.oneal.eu/shop/?content=detail&id=49584&reiter=3&img=0


----------



## piilu (1. Februar 2020)

Tests bringen einem da doch eh nicht viel. Einen Absoluten Schutz gibt's nicht. Das wichtigste ist doch, dass man sich wohl fühlt in dem Teil und es einen nicht behindert


----------



## xalex (1. Februar 2020)

Ich kann die empfehlen 








						Vorgestellt!: Scott Vanguard Protektorenjacke - MTB-News.de
					

Schutz und Stauraum gefällig? Die Scott Vanguard Protektorenjacke bietet beides – wir haben die praktische Weste mit Schutzfunktion auf den Trails getestet!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die Hoffnung,  dass ich nennenswert weniger schwitze,  als mit meinem Protektoren Rucksack hat sich allerdings nicht erfüllt.  Aber auch nicht mehr zumindest


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Februar 2020)

Hier steht auch einiges zum Thema:





						Übersicht Protektoren
					

Hab mir jetzt mal die Ortema Enduro bestellt.  als alternative überleg ich noch die Leatt 3df Airfit zu bestellen, jedoch noch unsicher ob die normale oder die lite...  Wie ist es denn mit dem Waschen der Jacken/Westen? Problemlos möglich nach jedem Bikepark besuch? Vor allem sind die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Bin grad ebenfalls auf der Suche nach ner geeigneten leichten Weste die den Rücken schützt, da ich meinen Evoc-Rucksack wegen kaputten Schlüsselbein wohl ne Zeit lang nich tragen kann. Bin 1,88m,  83kg, schlank und eher kurzer Oberkörper.
Hab jetzt folgende Modelle zum Anprobiern da gehabt:








						Flow Vest - Protektor Shirt
					

Es verfügt über zertifizierte XmatterTM Polsterung im Rückenbereich und konzentriert sich somit auf den zuverlässigen Schutz der Wirbelsäule. Der eng anliegende und...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



in M/L sitzt gut, aber fast bisschen eng an der Brust. "nur" level 1





						Alpinestars Paragon Plus - Protektorenweste kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Die Paragon Plus sind ergonomisch geformte Protektorenwesten, die für eine enganliegende Passform aus dehnbarem Mesh gefertigt wurden. Sie sind äußerst leicht und atmungsaktiv.




					www.bike-discount.de
				



in L. Fällt schmal aus, passt aber noch. "nur" level 1. Mein Favorit was Preis Leistung angeht.








						Spine VPD 2.0 - Protektor Weste
					

Die VPD 2.0 Schutzpolsterung bietet eine extreme Stoßdämpfung sowie die Fähigkeit, sich an deinen Körper anzupassen. Eine hoch atmungsaktive Mesh-Westenkonstruktion sorgt für optimale Luftdurchlässigkeit,...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Gebraucht ausm Bikemarkt in L Slim. Is mir leider im Brustbereich zu groß. Level 2 Protektor, recht groß, macht den sichersten Eindruck.

Was alle dieser Westen-Protektoren bei mir gemeinsam haben: Sie sitzen recht labrig am oberen Rücken und ich hab das Gefühl, dass sie verrutschen wenns bisschen ruppiger wird, oder im Fall des Falles nicht wirlich da bleiben wo sie sollen. 
hab jetzt mal noch noch die Ortema Weste bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen geschossen, mal sehn wie die sitzt... 

Ansonsten würd ich dir ebenfalls nen Protektoren Rucksack empfehlen, wenns nicht in Bikepark geht.


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

erborow schrieb:


> was genau spricht für das system Torso, außer dass es teuer ist, scheiße aussieht und nur Level 1 schafft?
> 
> Fährst du mit Rucksack? dann ist ein protektor im Rucksack naheliegend.
> Möchtest du die Arme auch abdecken?
> ...



Ne..wenn dann mit einer Art "Hüfttasche"








						First Look: Die EVOC Hip Pack Race MTB Hüfttasche
					

Die Highlights von EVOC für 2017 werden eigentlich erst Ende August vorgestellt. Wir konnten schon jetzt einen Blick auf die neue EVOC HIP PACK RACE.




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Ich kann die empfehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der Scott Website habe ich diesen hier gefunden : https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-airflex-pro-back-protector?article=2719290001015

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hier steht auch einiges zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielem Dank für deine Auflistung mit eigener Erfahrung dazu.. Fällt der Poc Protektor ehr groß oder klein aus?


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Februar 2020)

Für L Slim find ich eher groß. Der SizeGuide von POC sollte aber ganz gut passen.
Falls das deine Größe ist, würd ich dir das Teil auch verkaufen  landet wohl eh bald im Bikemarkt....


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

Denkt ihr, dass ein Protektor mit Level 1 für Enduro Trails ausreicht? Oder würdet ihr ehr Level 2 nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Für L Slim find ich eher groß. Der SizeGuide von POC sollte aber ganz gut passen.
> Falls das deine Größe ist, würd ich dir das Teil auch verkaufen  landet wohl eh bald im Bikemarkt....
> Anhang anzeigen 972757



Ich messe mich nachher gleich mal...vielleicht würde mir ja die L Slim passen...bin 1,82m, Wiege 81kg und bin weder schlank, noch extrem dick..


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Februar 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass ein Protektor mit Level 1 für Enduro Trails ausreicht? Oder würdet ihr ehr Level 2 nehmen?


Das Level sagt ja lediglich was über die Prüfnorm bzw "Restkraft" die wirken darf aus. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rückenprotektor
Kommt halt drauf an wie schnell du Unterwegs bist und einschlägst  Wichtiger wäre mir eine erstmal eine saubere Passform und guter Sitz.


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hier steht auch einiges zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du bei der Poc Weste etwas über die Belüftung sagen?


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Februar 2020)

Leider nein, da ich damit noch nicht gefahren bin. Das Material ist allerdings ein eher feinmaschiges luftiges Mesh-Gewebe. Der Protektor selber hat einige Löcher. Die Westen die ich da hatte, nehmen sich da alle nicht viel...


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

Zieht ihr über so eine Protektor-Weste nen Jersey an? Oder drunter? Oder überhaupt nicht?


----------



## erborow (1. Februar 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Zieht ihr über so eine Protektor-Weste nen Jersey an? Oder drunter? Oder überhaupt nicht?


Sport shirt, Protektor, jersey.
Wenns heiß ist, Protektor direkt auf der haut. Ohne jersey sieht es extrem dämlich aus und der Protektor wird dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (1. Februar 2020)

Hab so eine Poc Jacke. Das ist aber viel wärmer als ein dünnes Trickot und Rucksack.


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Februar 2020)

Ich würd da auf jeden Fall was Drüber oder Drunter ziehn... Wenn du nur die Weste anziehst gibts Nippelalarm.... 


imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hab so eine Poc Jacke. Das ist aber viel wärmer als ein dünnes Trickot und Rucksack.


Die POC Weste die ich hab ist jedenfalls dünner und durchsichtiger als jedes Trikot das ich kenne, aber halt ne zusätzliche Schicht. Klar das man unter dem Protektor am Rücken schwitzt. Aber wohl doch nich viel mehr als unter nem Rucksack mit eng anliegenden Protektor?!

Edit: 
Jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Teil?








						Behold: Your new favorite back protector | By Flaxta
					

The Behold back protector vest is the most ventilated, flexible, and low-profile back protector on the market. It incorporates Flaxta’s AVA protection system, short for Absorb, Vent, and Adapt, which brings absorption, ventilation, and adaption to an unprecedented new level.




					www.flaxta.com
				








Weiß nicht was ich von dieser Gummimatte halten soll... Bei stumpfen Schlägen mag das ja funktionieren, aber wie siehts bei spitzeren Steinen etc. aus?


----------



## ForestRider2020 (1. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ich würd da auf jeden Fall was Drüber oder Drunter ziehn... Wenn du nur die Weste anziehst gibts Nippelalarm....
> 
> Die POC Weste die ich hab ist jedenfalls dünner und durchsichtiger als jedes Trikot das ich kenne, aber halt ne zusätzliche Schicht. Klar das man unter dem Protektor am Rücken schwitzt. Aber wohl doch nich viel mehr als unter nem Rucksack mit eng anliegenden Protektor?!
> 
> ...



Diese Befürchtung hatte ich auch bei der Poc Weste (Level 1) ist ja nur so nen spezieller Schaumstoff, der Dämpft zwar schön, bietet aber Steinen keine Wiederstand...oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## erborow (1. Februar 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Diese Befürchtung hatte ich auch bei der Poc Weste (Level 1) ist ja nur so nen spezieller Schaumstoff, der Dämpft zwar schön, bietet aber Steinen keine Wiederstand...oder sehe ich das falsch?


der schaum stützt auch gut vor spitzen steinen, wenn ausreichend dick.
Am ende ist es immer ein kompromiss.
Level 1 sollte bei dem was du beschreibst reichen.


----------



## CHBD (2. Februar 2020)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Ortema  Orto-max dynamic?
Ich weiß nicht, ob so ein reiner Protektor nicht besser ist als eine Weste. Der Sitz der Weste ist ja stark von der Schulter und vom Brustumfang abhängig. Und was mich an einer Weste stören würde, dass man sie durch das Schwitzen ewig waschen muss weil sie ja den gesamten Rücken und Brust bedeckt. Das finde ich beim reinen Protektor auch besser, da kan man drunter ziehen was man möchte. Also auch normale base layer die dann gewaschen werden können ohne die Weste mit waschen zu müssen.
ansonsten finde ich die POCs auch preislich überzogen.
Evoc hat ja auch interessante Westen, wie dieProtector Vest lite die auch nach Schutzklasse 2 zertifiziert sein sollte. Zumindest steht das in der Gebrauchsanweisung.


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Februar 2020)

hab auch sowas hier:



Versteh aber nicht, warum sowas und kein Rucksack?


----------



## HabeDEhre (2. Februar 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Versteh aber nicht, warum sowas und kein Rucksack?


Genau! würd einen Rucksack sowas auch jederzeit vorziehen. Ne Weste brauch ich nur wegen der Metalplatte auf meinem Schlüsselbein. Da Ist was mit Trägern einfach zu unbequem.


----------



## Sespri (2. Februar 2020)

Gesucht wird die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und die gibt es nicht. Ein Protektor, der seiner Funktion gerecht werden will, sprich anliegend und im Sturz auch dort bleibend, wird immer schweisstreibender sein als ein luftiges Shirt. Damit muss man leben können. Andernfalls bescheisst man sich selber und betreibt Gewissensberuhigung.

Gibt vielleicht Unterschiede in der Fähigkeit die Feuchtigkeit besser abzuführen. Aber damit hat es sich auch schon.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Februar 2020)

Also im Prinzip würde in deinem Fall wirklich ein Rucksach Sinn machen da du eh mit dieser Hüfttasche fährst.

Falls es dennoch ein separater Protektor sein soll schmeiß ich den Leatt mal in den Ring:








						Back Protector 3DF - Protektor Weste
					

Der flexible Schaumstoff ist leicht zu tragen und sehr gut belüftet und bietet dennoch einen hervorragenden Schutz beim Aufprall. Zudem ist die Weste Neckbrace kompatibel.    Produktdetails - Back Protector 3DF   Leatt 3DF Schaum...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ich fahr ein älteres Modell. Tut was es soll, passt hervorragend und ist deutlich wärmer wie ein Rucksack.


----------

